# Whatsapp



## The Central Scrutinizer (26 Feb 2022)

I want to phone a friend of mine who moved to Barbados using Whatsapp.If he hasn't got a wi-fi connection will i end up paying the standard rate instead of zilch?


----------



## midlife (26 Feb 2022)

I guess the friend in Barbados is using his data allowance so he pays?


----------



## yello (26 Feb 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I want to phone a friend of mine who moved to Barbados using Whatsapp.



Impressive. Most people go by plane.... te he


----------



## alicat (26 Feb 2022)

What @midlife said. Forget 'phone'. You're talking via an app.


----------



## cyberknight (26 Feb 2022)

whats app works via internet , you both need either wifi or a good mobile data connection for it to work


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Feb 2022)

Your mention of Barbados reminded me of this…


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ruFQSwRMpXY


----------

